# Inkrementell Speichern möglich?



## NoSyMe (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute 

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand eine Lösung hat um inkrementell zu speichern, wie es neuerdings auch in Cinema 4D möglich ist. Ich besitze glücklicherweise bereits die Creative Suite 4, konnte in dem Video2Brain Profi-Workshop allerdings auch nichts darüber finden. Tante Google hatte zwar frische Kekse, aber keine Hilfestellung.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Hmm, hab ich nie benutzt aber ehrlich gesagt auch nie gesehen, dass man in den Adobe-Programmen inkrementell speichern kann.  Was ist denn das Ziel ?

mfg chmee


----------



## NoSyMe (15. Februar 2009)

Mein Ziel ist es inkrementell speichern zu können...wie man sich denken kann 

Wenn ich voll in meinem Element bin und in z.b. Photoshop arbeite dann vergesse ich schonmal 2-3 Stunden zu speichern. Und es kommt bei mir häufig vor das ich dann einen Fehler mache oder Photoshop abstürzt oder irgendetwas anderes, was zu Datenverlust führt. Da wäre es schon schön wenn Photoshop automatisch alle 10 Minuten ein BackUp anlegen würde


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Automatisch Speichern hat Photoshop nicht, leider.. Es lässt sich über das Photoshop-Scripting lösen, aber auf Anhieb hab ich keinen Link für Dich. Wenn Du im Netz nach *Autosave Photoshop* stöberst, findest Du viele Diskussionen dazu.

Aber der Begriffe wegen, *inkrementelles Backup ist etwas Anderes*. Inkrementelles Speichern beschreibt den Vorgang einer Teilspeicherung, nämlich der sich geänderten Daten, welche aber nur im Zusammenhang mit dem letzten kompletten Backup wieder herstellbar sind. Der Vorteil : die Backup-Daten sind sehr viel kleiner. Nachteil : Sie sind - wie schon gesagt - nur mit dem letzten Komplett-Backup herstellbar.

mfg chmee


----------

